# A bit about me



## Mousee_mousee (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello everyone !!
My names is claire and I live in dundee in Scotland. 
I have been snooping about the forum for a while as I have been considering pet mice for quite a long time but they are surprisingly hard to find up here. I would prefer to get from an established breeder when the time is right. We are redecorating and updating the house so now is not the best time for new additions to settle.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Mousee_mousee (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome, Claire! I've only just joined too, but have been browsing the forum for a little while before!  good luck in your search for some mice; I think I may have seen someone selling some meeces up your way on Facebook, but I am note entirely sure. Will have another look when I next get to my PC  x


----------



## Mousee_mousee (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you casuaruna


----------

